# Angeln mit Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungskurs



## supahahn (14. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich beabsichtige - wie viele - den Fischereischein ohne einen Vorbereitungskurs zu machen.

Jetzt habe ich aber bei der Stadt erfahren dass in einigen Bundesländern tatsächlich auch die Teilnahme an einem Kurs verpflichtend ist um zu angeln. Angeblich reicht also der Fischereischein evtl. nicht aus.

Dazu finde ich aber nichts im Web..

Wer kann dazu etwas sagen?

Danke und viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## u-see fischer (14. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungskurs*

In NRW ist eine Teilnahme an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Fischereiprüfung nicht erforderlich. Man kann sich also direkt zur Prüfung anmelden. 
Nach bestandener Prüfung bekommst Du eine Bescheinigung zur Prüfung, mit dieser geht man zum Ordnungsamt und bekommt dort einen Fischereischein für 1 bzw. 5 Jahre ausgestellt.

Mit diesen beiden Bescheinigungen habe ich noch immer und überall eine Tages-, Wochen- oder Monatskarte in Deutschland bekommen.


----------



## Nailuj (14. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungskurs*

Also ich habe diesen Vorbereitungskurs gemacht, aber am Ende auch nur die Bescheinigung zur bestandenen Prüfung bekommen... könnte es also nicht nachweisen das ich auch noch einen Kurs gemacht habe. Fazit: Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da jemand motzen kann! Da nicht nachgewiesen werden kann, dass der Kurs gemacht wurde.


----------



## siloaffe (14. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungskurs*

Den kurs benötigst du in einigen Bundesländern um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden.  Z.b. Rlp. Wenn du die Prüfung bestanden und den schein in der Tasche hast fragt kein Schwein mehr nach dem Kurs.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungskurs*

Problematisch wirds erst, wenn Du z. B. nach Bayern oder Baden-Württemberg umziehen willst.
Die verlangen dann den Nachweis über eine gleichwertige Prüfung mit Kursnachweis zum umschreiben.

Hast Du das nicht vor, kannste ohne Kurs Prüfung machen.

Denn wenn Du da nur als "Tourist" angeln willst, müssen die wegen Föderalsimusreform Deinen Fischereischein akzeptieren.

Erst beim umziehen (s.o.) wirds dann evtl. problematisch.


----------



## kreuzass (14. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungskurs*

Und wie wird das dort mit dem Nachweis gehandhabt? Welche Dokumente sollten dies denn belegen können? Oder wird in diesen Bundesländern danach geschaut in welchem Bundesland die Prüfung abgelegt wurde und damit nachvollziehbar ist, ob dort ein Kurs prüfungsverpflichtend vorgeschrieben und damit eine Ausstellung eines Scheines den Vorschriften nach möglich ist?

Das täteretäte mich jetzt doch brennen interessieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungskurs*

Du kriegst ja normalerweise ne Rechnung/Bescheinigung für den Kurs - solltest Du aufheben.


----------



## kreuzass (14. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungskurs*

Hm.
Wann wurde diese Möglichkeit (Prüfung ohne Vorbereitungskurs) eingeführt? Ist dir das zufälligerweise bekannt (in etwa)? Finde da auf die schnelle keine passenden Informationen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungskurs*

Ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden.

In NRW und S-H z. B. war das wohl immer so, seit geprüft wird..


----------



## kreuzass (14. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungskurs*

Achso. Dachte, dass diese Möglichkeit irgendwann als Alternativzugang in einer gemeinsamen, länderübergreifenden Zusammenarbeit... egal.

Danke soweit. Dann hoffe ich für mich mal, dass ich nie nach Bayern oder BW ziehen muss. 

Entschuldige supahahn, ich müll dein Thema nicht weiter zu


----------



## supahahn (15. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungskurs*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten,
da kein Umzug ansteht, werde ich den Schein ohne Kurs machen/versuchen. 
@kreuzass: das war doch kein Müll, passt doch ganz gut.

vG supahahn


----------



## Anglero (29. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungskurs*

Keine Panik! Ausschlaggebend ist doch nur das Zeugnis über die bestandene Prüfung. Ob zur Zulassung zu dieser im Ausstellerland eine Kurspflicht bestand oder nicht, dürfte auch in Bayern niemanden interessieren. 

Wichtig ist es daher vorallem, das Prüfungszeugnis gut aufzubewahren.

_AVBayFiG: "...§ 2 Gleichstellung anderer Fischereischeine und Fischerprüfungen [...]
(2) Für die Erteilung des Fischereischeins werden der Fischerprüfung (Art. 59 BayFiG) gleichgestellt
1. die nach dem Recht anderer Länder der Bundesrepublik Deutschland abgelegten Fischerprüfungen..."_


----------



## Benulke (29. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungskurs*

Hi,

Sehe ich auch so. In Sachsen muss man den vorbereitungskurs machen um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden. Die einzelnen Themenbereiche des Kurses werden von den jeweiligen Dozenten 
Per Unterschrift bestätigt und nur damit wird man zugelassen.
Gibt es eigentlich noch einen befristeten Fischereischein?  Hier bei uns in Sachsen gibt's den nur noch lebenslänglich.


----------



## Darket (30. April 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungskurs*

In Berlin ist er befristet. Weiß gar nicht, ob auf Lebenszeit geht. Da das Fischereiamt hier aber die mit Abstand angenehmste Behörde ist, mit der ich je zu tun hatte (und berufsbedingt sind das einige), kann ich da auch alle 5 Jahre mal hinpilgern.


----------



## AndiHam (15. September 2015)

*AW: Angeln mit Fischereischein ohne Vorbereitungskurs*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du kriegst ja normalerweise ne Rechnung/Bescheinigung für den Kurs - solltest Du aufheben.



In Hamburg wird in der Urkunde vermerkt, ob man am Vorbereitungskurs teilgenommen hat oder nicht.


----------

